# New RED One Price



## HurtinMinorKey (Nov 2, 2012)

http://www.red.com/store/products/red-one-ssd-bt

$4000 for something that was used to shoot major Hollywood productions. I thought it was a joke until I went to their website.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 2, 2012)

Its only part of a camera, when you put all the pieces together, the price is a bit more, in fact, a lot more.
All camera manufacturers are hurting for sales. Prices will keep dropping.


----------



## Policar (Nov 2, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Its only part of a camera, when you put all the pieces together, the price is a bit more, in fact, a lot more.
> All camera manufacturers are hurting for sales. Prices will keep dropping.



It's still a pretty great deal. But the cost of accessories and the cost of supporting this kludgy science project of a camera (90 second plus boot ups, lots of crashes, etc.) means I'll be keeping my Mark III.

The Scarlet and F5 are also great deals. It's frustrating that the market for semi-pro cameras has fallen as far as it has ($8,000 for C100/FS700) but not further. The prosumer market ($1500-$4000) is vastly larger and less demanding and yet the products there are pretty half-assed (GH3/5D Mark III/BMC) in one major way or another. Maybe in one more generation...


----------



## Halfrack (Nov 2, 2012)

Toss in the equipment you'll get for $4k is used and/or refurbished...


----------



## x-vision (Nov 2, 2012)

RED is very quick in responding to Sony's latest announcements.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 3, 2012)

Halfrack said:


> Toss in the equipment you'll get for $4k is used and/or refurbished...


Yes, I believe their term "Battle Tested" means used. Its discontinued, so they are no longer making them. Parts might be hard to find in a few years.


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Nov 3, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Its only part of a camera, when you put all the pieces together, the price is a bit more, in fact, a lot more.
> All camera manufacturers are hurting for sales. Prices will keep dropping.



But for $5000 + lenses you have a workable kit. Sure maybe if you want to do documentary stuff it's not the best option. But it pretty much burys the c100-c300 for dramatic work.

https://vimeo.com/25482306 

^You can't get images like that with Canon gear, no matter how much you pay. 

I've been kind of a RED hater for years, but this pricing move totally flipped the script for me.


----------

